# broadband in italy



## GARYDAVIES (Dec 10, 2009)

does anybody know the best company to use and 
if they do any packages with call to uk


----------



## louisrocca (Nov 24, 2008)

*Broadband.*



GARYDAVIES said:


> does anybody know the best company to use and
> if they do any packages with call to uk


We have a package with Telecom Italia which includes Alice7 Mega broadband at 33 euros per two month billing, and Teleconomy Internatzionale which for 16,66 for two months gives us unlimited quantity and duration of calls to any one selected country. 
The last bill showed 51 calls to the UK lasting over 12 hours for no further cost.
32 calls to mobiles, averaging 4 minutes each cost 15,57, obviously all costs in Euros.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GARYDAVIES (Dec 10, 2009)

louisrocca said:


> We have a package with Telecom Italia which includes Alice7 Mega broadband at 33 euros per two month billing, and Teleconomy Internatzionale which for 16,66 for two months gives us unlimited quantity and duration of calls to any one selected country.
> The last bill showed 51 calls to the UK lasting over 12 hours for no further cost.
> 32 calls to mobiles, averaging 4 minutes each cost 15,57, obviously all costs in Euros.
> 
> Hope this helps.


HI thats great help thanks is their line rental included or is their another charge for it


----------



## louisrocca (Nov 24, 2008)

GARYDAVIES said:


> HI thats great help thanks is their line rental included or is their another charge for it


Line rental is 26,80 for two months, so every two monthly bill has 26,80 plus 33,25 broadband plus 16,66 Teleconomy Internatzionale making a total of 76,71 every bill.

The previous bill had 21 hours of calls to the UK, so to me 16,66 per bill isn't bad value really. Wish I could remember what we were paying BT.


----------



## GARYDAVIES (Dec 10, 2009)

76 euro's for every 2 months isnt bad we pay £150 for 3 months with BT at the moment!

With your package of calls to the uk, is this only to landlines or does this include UK mobiles too?

thanks


----------



## louisrocca (Nov 24, 2008)

GARYDAVIES said:


> 76 euro's for every 2 months isnt bad we pay £150 for 3 months with BT at the moment!
> 
> With your package of calls to the uk, is this only to landlines or does this include UK mobiles too?
> 
> thanks



No, just landlines unfortunately.


----------



## S_Grimm (May 30, 2009)

*Broadband*



GARYDAVIES said:


> does anybody know the best company to use and
> if they do any packages with call to uk


In addition to louisrocca's info, I'm using an Alice 20 Meg ADSL service via Telecom's infrastructure. Though, I live on a main road, downtown. Folks just a few blocks from here have the 7 meg service. Out of town, you may be dialing in, or worse. Location can affect infrastructure availability.

Good luck!


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

if you want to make mobile calls I suggest you to use your mobile phone. You can choose the "3" company which is active also in Uk and due to this they have cheap offers for international calls.


----------

